# Happy Hanukkah



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2016)

*The week of Hanukkah begins at sundown on Saturday, December 24th.  Many blessings of this seasons to our Senior Jewish friends.

A video to give you smiles





*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2016)

*And for my friends celebrating both holidays






*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 22, 2016)

Happy Hanukkah for all who celebrate it  Saturday night's going to be a quiet night in the online worlds !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2016)




----------

